
Apparently, zero divided by zero equals 2 - sdiq
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;interestingengineering&#x2F;photos&#x2F;a.139188862817493.25247.139188202817559&#x2F;1009031262499911&#x2F;?type=3&amp;theater<p>Even as a degree-less person who is currently teaching himself computer science and mathematics, I realize the problems starts between the fourth and the fifth equal sign in the &#x27;ans&#x27; section. If you independently do the calculations at the fourth step, you get 0&#x2F;0. Interestingly, the same miraculously changes to 20&#x2F;10 at the fifth step i.e (10+10)&#x2F;10. The trick seems to have been diving (10-10) by itself and falsely giving 1 as the answer rather than the infinity it is supposed to be. After all, (10-10) is 0 which divided by 0 becomes infinity. Therefore, the conclusion cannot be correct. Anyway, someone seems to have cleverly played with mathematics, here.
======
dozzie
> The trick seems to have been diving (10-10) by itself and falsely giving 1
> as the answer rather than the infinity it is supposed to be

Most probably that's where the error is hidden, but it's not supposed to be
infinity. Never mistake such an _invalid_ operation for one resulting in a
symbol. The operation is just invalid, there's nothing more to it.

For your intuition to build up a little on this, why not negative infinity?
This one matches just as well.

Arithmetics simply has no concept of infinity. You get this concept when you
move to set theory (count of natural numbers) or to calculus (limits), but not
on the arithmetics level.

